# Fish are not stupid!



## Brian G Turner (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, it seems that some research has come out fighting for the intelligence of fish. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_yorkshire/3189941.stm

*Scientists highlight fish 'intelligence'*

Fish are socially intelligent creatures who do not deserve their reputation as the dim-wits of the animal kingdom, according to a group of leading scientists. 

Rather than simply being instinct-driven, the group says fish are cunning, manipulative and even cultured. 

The three experts from the universities of Edinburgh, St Andrews and Leeds said there had been huge changes in science's understanding of the psychological and mental abilities of fish in the last few years. 

Writing in the journal Fish and Fisheries, biologists Calum Brown, Keven Laland and Jens Krause said fish were now seen as highly intelligent creatures. 

They said: "Gone (or at least obsolete) is the image of fish as drudging and dim-witted pea-brains, driven largely by 'instinct',' with what little behavioural flexibility they possess being severely hampered by an infamous 'three-second memory'. 

*Behaviour patterns*

"Now, fish are regarded as steeped in social intelligence, pursuing Machiavellian strategies of manipulation, punishment and reconciliation, exhibiting stable cultural traditions, and co-operating to inspect predators and catch food." 

Recent research had shown that fish recognised individual "shoal mates", social prestige and even tracked relationships. 

Scientists had also observed them using tools, building complex nests and exhibiting long-term memories. 

The scientists added: "Although it may seem extraordinary to those comfortably used to pre-judging animal intelligence on the basis of brain volume, in some cognitive domains, fishes can even be favourably compared to non-human primates." 

They said fish were the most ancient of the major vertebrate groups, giving them "ample time" to evolve complex, adaptable and diverse behaviour patterns that rivalled those of other vertebrates. 

"These developments warrant a re-appraisal of the behavioural flexibility of fishes, and highlight the need for a deeper understanding of the learning processes that underpin the newly recognised behavioural and social sophistication of this taxon," said the scientists.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 5, 2003)

Any fisherman worth his salt (hee hee) already knows this.  They know how to hide, avoid capture, learn what not to bite...etc.

But, this reminds me of a silly argument I had with my dad once...driving through the countryside past several ranches and farms, I asked a question about cows (I was probably 5 or 6) and I don't know how we got there but essentially I was incensed that my dad said cows were stupid.  We hotly argued the issue for several miles.  I have no idea why I felt so strongly that they were intelligent but being the little logical rebel I was, I refused to back down without solid proof.  It ended when dad said "Well, they allow themselves to be raised for food.  Does that sound smart to you?"  I replied that "Perhaps they are fulfilling their destiny in continuing the food chain."  That shut dad up and we haven't discussed a cow's intelligence (or lack thereof) since.  Everytime I think of that argument I smile, poor dad!  What is a father to do?


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Sep 5, 2003)

Does this mean I can't eat fish now?  Even Jesus handed them out.  What constitutes criteria for edible life forms.  What next?  Do oranges think too?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 6, 2003)

> What next?  Do oranges think too?



I hope not.  I'd hate to have to wonder what they are thinking about me as I eat them.  I can't eat very many fruits, due to allergies, but I can eat oranges, and I'm not giving them up.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually, plants are very underestimated as life forms - they can certainly communicate with one another, and have a baic equivalent nervous system based on ion flows - possibly xoem and phloem, but apologies, I forget my plant biology.

But fish - I remember seeing a program once where it was claimed that the humble goldfish has one of the widest range of sight across the electromagnetic spectrum, being able to view ultra-violet, visible, and infra-red. I never looked at fish the same way after that.

Btw - *dwndrgn* - very precocious!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 7, 2003)

The sea creature that is really intelligent is the octopus.  I saw a PBS show one time in which an octopus not only figured out how to get out of it's enclosure but also figured out how to unscrew a jar lid to get at what was inside.  Pretty neat.  Makes you wonder what else is going on in their brains.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2003)

Oooh...don't get me started on cephalopods! Extremely under-rated. Their whole complexity of communication in itself should be taken as a very real indicator of their brainpower.

Imagine if Giant and/or Colossal Squid are also as intelligent, if not, more so? I have a great and special respect for that entire class of animals.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, very precocious and quite a pain, I'm sure!

As far as underestimating any living thing, I try not to (as can be seen by my earlier argument ) and quite often find myself wondering what their point of view might be.  Now, I generally don't tell people what I'm thinking during these moments as I am sure that their reaction to "I'm wondering if that lizard over there sees me and knows that I am another living creature and if he/she is actually keeping an eye on me so that I don't eat all her/his bugs, etc." would be a great big silly grin, followed by a whispered aside to a fellow coworker "I think she might need some help".

I've seen that octopus open the jar - very amazing.  We seem to be so egocentric that we assume we are the most intelligent, or at least the only ones who can 'think' for ourselves.  That is why that scene in The Hitchhiker's Guide is so funny and possibly ironic; "So long and thanks for all the fish!" (said by the dolphins as they leave the planet before it gets destroyed).


----------

